# Moving Tadpoles During Water Changes



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

I am wondering how those of you who perform water changes go about it. Do you setup another container and then nudge the tadpole into it or do you try to replace the water inplace? Please let me know your water change process.

Thanks,
Nathan


----------



## redfrogger (Nov 6, 2010)

Leave the tad in the original container.You can use a turkey baster and suck up the fowl water, debris, leftover food, and feces. I tend not to suck up too much water because I have found more success in leaving at least 50% of the original water.

You will find that others change water daily or weekly or other schedules. Others do not do water changes at all. There are many ways to have success in raising tads.

Research, experiment and find out what works best for you.

-Riley


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Yea I have read a bunch of threads so I know what works for some doesn't work for others, just wanted to know the best way to change water without harming / stressing the tadpoles. I have a turkey baster but it isn't very good at holding the water in. Guess I will look to get another one tonight and give that a try.

Thanks


----------

